# Newbie from Michigan!



## heidiann (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello!

My name is Heidi and I live in Michigan in a suburb of Detroit. My husband and I have 4 kitties and 2 dogs...so our house is pretty hairy and hectic!

We have 3 male cats and one female. Two of the males (Razzle & Malcolm) and the little girl (Beans) are all about the same age...around 2 yrs or so and the other boy is our baby, Alex, and he's about a year or a little over. All 4 cats are rescues.

We started volunteering at a local animal shelter and had only one cat (Razzle) and ended up adopting the other 3 from the shelter! LOL

Here are our babies:

Beans









Malcolm









Alex









Razzle









Razzle is a Manx and we got him from a Manx rescue.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Heidi!

That's quite a beautiful famliy you have there. What kind of dogs do you have? Pictures?


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome from a fellow Michigander (or Michiganian, whichever you prefer)


----------



## heidiann (Sep 3, 2008)

I forgot the dogs! haha

Onyx is a lab mix and she's 7...we got her from the Humane Society and Topaz is a red Aussie mix and he's 3. Topaz is epileptic and we feed both dogs raw. Cats are on canned food only.

Here's Topaz:









And Onyx









I thought I had more of Onyx on my Photobucket account. I'll have to add some. lol

Here's my signature for a dog forum I am a member of


----------



## heidiann (Sep 3, 2008)

jazznmisha said:


> Welcome from a fellow Michigander (or Michiganian, whichever you prefer)


Hi! We're in Madison Heights 

I LOVE your signature too, btw. I was admiring it last night...and went into Photoshop to try to get that same effect on a picture of my sister's maine ****...I couldn't quite get it though. 

VERY cool!! And beautiful babies!


----------



## heidiann (Sep 3, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Welcome, Heidi!
> 
> That's quite a beautiful famliy you have there. What kind of dogs do you have? Pictures?


Your kitties are beautiful as well! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

heidiann said:


> I LOVE your signature too, btw. I was admiring it last night...and went into Photoshop to try to get that same effect on a picture of my sister's maine ****...I couldn't quite get it though.
> 
> VERY cool!! And beautiful babies!


Thank you! They are definitely my babies these days. I believe it was Desnbaby who did my signature. 

Love your cats and dogs. Topaz is beeyooteeful!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties and dogs you have there. Nope, I did not make that signature, it was ForJazz.


----------



## ferretsratskittycats (Sep 2, 2008)

CUTIES!!!!!!


they all look so happy. =)


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Beautiful pets!! Welcome!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the doggie pictures - they're both gorgeous!!


----------



## heidiann (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes and comments!

We try to keep em happy... :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! Beautiful fur family you have.

this expression is priceless


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Welcome! Beautiful fur family you have.
> 
> this expression is priceless


I agree. I think I want Malcolm for my very own  

Mick.


----------

